# Are volumes of water in brew recipes amount of water you pour in or volume of coffee?



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone - my first post in the brewing forum 

I've recently moved from making V60s with the server and V60 resting on a weighing scale to using a Hario server which has volume marks on the side.

When you make it on a scale, the water you weigh is the amount that you pour in, and obviously, when you finish a brew, the grounds still have some water in so not all of it goes into the coffee. With a volume mark on my server, I'm now measuring the volume of water that comes out and I must be putting more in.

I haven't done both at the same time to see how much is retained (maybe that's a job for the weekend) - but I am curious when people give brew recipes, is the volume of water the amount they put in or the amount they get out?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, the brew ratio indicates the amount of hot brew water you add. You can also weigh the finished beverage to ensure you are getting consistent amounts out (if you leave the brewer on the server for 40sec or so, after seeing the water disappear, it should be very repeatable & not require weighing unless you are a pedant...like me), forget the markings on the server.

You will likely get 2.1 to 2.3x the dose retained in the brewer, depending on grind. Save yourself the time & concentrate on weighing out consistent doses (to 0.1g), adding consistent weights of brew water (to 1g) at consistent timings.

What is your current method, weights & times?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds like you have ditched the scales? If you want consistency weigh coffee dose and always pour using scales. The marker on the vessel isn't going to be accurate.

Weighing output is required if you want to calculate the extraction yield after making the coffee. Which is pure pedant territory!


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes - I've been lazy and ditched the scales. Sounds like maybe I should unditch them!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

GlenW said:


> I should unditch them!


Yes you should!


----------

